# Who accepts PTE Academic score in Australia?



## lisawilly (Mar 7, 2017)

Government and professional bodies who accept PTE Academic[/URL] in Australia.
Aecc Global


----------



## Hardeep Singh (Mar 16, 2017)

The department of immigration & border protection force of Australia accepts PTE Academic for graduate, skilled and resident visa programs.


----------



## aussizzgroup (Mar 26, 2016)

The Universities of Australia and the Department of Immigration and Border Protection consider PTE Academic to know the English Proficiency International Students.


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

PTE Academic has been used to prove English proficiency for student visas in Australia for the past five years


----------



## fly708 (Jul 3, 2018)

*PTE Oral fluency and Pronunciation issue*

Hi All,

I have taken PTE 3 times at 3 different locations. Mike was working perfectly fine before the exam.

However, I scored zero for oral fluency and pronunciation for ALL 3 exams.

Anyone know how is this possible?

Any avenue of resolution?

I have emailed PTE for an answer, however no reply till date.

Thanks


----------

